# Favorites



## neash (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm not sure if this has been discussed before.
A lot of times I come acroos really good information here on TUG that I would like to file away for future reference. I'd like to see something like a Favorites folder which can have links to the threads or thread IDs. I know it is possible to do that through your browser, but then that would be computer specific.
There are sites that allow you to store favorites online, but it would be nice to have it right here on TUG's website.

Thanks


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 7, 2007)

you could always subscribe to the thread...

its a dropdown of the "thread tools" button at the top of each thread.

all subscribed threads are listed in the "user cp" anytime you log on to TUG...from any computer.


----------



## neash (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks, thats a good alternative


----------

